# Phrag. Ryoke Urabe



## Drorchid (Sep 27, 2006)

Below is a picture of Phrag. Ryoke Urabe. This is a cross between Phrag. Barbara LeAnn (= besseae x fischeri) and Phrag. fischeri; so it is basically 75% fischeri and 25% besseae. The flowers are smaller than Phrag. Barbara LeAnn, but are more intense in color. I also like the contrast in the petals with half of the petal being lighter in color.







Robert


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

Robert, I'm not sure you've seen my Beverly Fischer photos, but mine consistantly blooms with the two tone petals like yours above. I've seen other people's that don't do that and I love the look of it. Here's a link to the photos:
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=898&highlight=beverly

I love the intense color of the pouch on yours!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 27, 2006)

That is one nice Barbara LeAnn! I like the soft pink color of it. That is not one that you got from OL is it?

Yes, Barbara LeAnn and Ryoke Urabe get the 2-toned petals from the Phrag. fischeri parent. Our 2n Barbara LeAnn's tend to be all two toned as well, but our 3N Barbara LeAnn (made with the tetraploid besseae) is not, but there is always some variation in the 2N crosses; some are more 2-toned than others; some look more like the besseae parent and some more like the fischeri parent. Our Beverly Fischers (St Ouen x fischeri) are also often 2 toned.

By the way if you are wondering where the name Ryoke Urabe comes from; that is the name of Asuko's sister (Asuko is Jason Fischer's wife, and she is from Japan): Asuko asked me if I could name a hybrid afer her sister, so I did.

Robert


----------



## Heather (Sep 27, 2006)

That is my Beverly Fischer, not Barbara LeAnn (both my plants are from OL). I get them confused too!  Thanks though, I really cannot say enough good things about that cross! It is one of my very favorite plants and blooms twice a year, usually with 9 or 10 sequential buds.

Interesting that the fischeri causes the two tone petals. I don't tend to get the two toned petals in my Barbara LeAnn, however.

Re: Ryoko, it is a lovely name for a beautiful flower!


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 27, 2006)

Oeps, I was reading too fast; still is a lovely Beverly Fischer.

By the way Beverly Fischer is Jason's grandma. I think we have almost named the whole Fischer Family, except for Jerry himself, but he has the species fischeri named after him.
Robert


----------



## NYEric (Sep 27, 2006)

I dont think that's Ryoko Urabe. E.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice colours. :clap:


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 27, 2006)

Oeps, I saw I have been misspelling it; It is Ryoko (with an O) Urabe. And Yes, the first picture is Phrag. Ryoko Urabe.

Robert


----------



## Greenpaph (Sep 27, 2006)

Spectacular!

thanks


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 27, 2006)

I like!!!!!!!


----------



## Gideon (Sep 27, 2006)

Very nice


----------



## NYEric (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx for the info. The picture is very different from the flower that was on the Orchids Ltd. website when I purchased it. Next time I have some loot to spare I'm going to get some of the new Phrag hybrids on the website. E.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 28, 2006)

Well here is one for my wish list :clap: I really like it!! How is it in size compared to fischeri


----------



## Drorchid (Sep 28, 2006)

This is the second flower of this cross that I have seen, and the fist one, posted on our website (http://www.orchidweb.com/plt_wkLG.asp?PRecno=3786) , was darker in color and did not have the contrasting light/dark petals.

The size is inbetween a fischeri and a Barbara LeAnn, so slightly larger than a fischeri, but smaller than a besseae.

Robert


----------



## terryros (Jan 18, 2010)

I can't take pictures like Robert can, but here is another Orchids Limited Phrag Ryoko Urabe that bloomed for me last summer on a first bloom seedling that I let have only two flowers before cutting it off. I think this is the same crossing as Robert's initial post. It has two new growths so seems pretty vigorous. It has the two-toned color on the petals but is maybe more round than Robert's initial post.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157623239313122/


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow, another one I like a lot!!!! Great shape and color, esp. the 2tone petals of course!!!! Jean


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice! I really like your plant terryros

I tried to pre-order a fischerii hybrid for Canadian import for a show, but they are all sold out according to the website. but that is ok


----------



## etex (Jan 19, 2010)

Gorgeous blooms!!


----------



## Brabantia (Jan 19, 2010)

Waouh!Very beautiful and perfect forms!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 19, 2010)

Terry, that's a good one! Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely, Terry! It looks like the two-tone characteristic may prevail in this hybrid.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice colors and cute as all get out!


----------



## toddybear (Jan 22, 2010)

Very similar to my Michel Tremblay (my avatar)..I love the purple-pink colour of the fischeri


----------

